
I recommend Laravel - kostek
http://www.polcode.com/en/i-recommend-laravel-2/
======
herbst
Its really hard to read with the scroll jacking. From what i read i can
interpret this article as "You should use it because Laravel is a young, far
from mature, copy of Rails in PHP". Does not sell very well to me ;)

